# Witch/magic items?



## wonderwitch (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey, I put up a thread on nook’s cranny asking to buy witch and magic (not magician) items. I’ve got the fortune-telling set, and mage’s robe and hat, so I assumed that there would be more items like that. But due to a lack of responses I was wondering if there are actually any other witch/magic items in this game?

Thank you!


----------



## blossum (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't had a chance to but you can have a look through the houseware and misc items ! The categories are at the bottom of the page.

Not sure if these are witch-like but let me know if you want any of these:
Magic circle rug
Hourglass (pink and white)
Throwback gothic mirror (black)
Throwback skull radio (black)
Velvet stool
Zen cushion (blue)
Plasma ball


----------



## wonderwitch (Mar 31, 2020)

blossum said:


> I haven't had a chance to but you can have a look through the houseware and misc items ! The categories are at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Not sure if these are witch-like but let me know if you want any of these:
> Magic circle rug
> ...



Thank you so much! I looked through it... does it seem that there’s a lot less items in this game? But anyway, quite a few of those items are exactly what I’m looking for! Namely the magic circle rug, throwback gothic mirror, throwback skull radio and plasma ball. Thank you for the response, I’ll pm you


----------



## Fawkes881 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m new to the game but I do know I want to collect witchy items. How does one do that? Just through friends?


----------



## stiney (Apr 8, 2020)

There's also the skull wall and skull-print flooring.


----------



## Fawkes881 (Apr 9, 2020)

stiney said:


> There's also the skull wall and skull-print flooring.



I suppose I could always combine herbalist/gardening bits with witchy bits to give more of a “Practical Magic” vibe too


----------



## stiney (Apr 9, 2020)

Fawkes881 said:


> I suppose I could always combine herbalist/gardening bits with witchy bits to give more of a “Practical Magic” vibe too



I have a witchy character in my NL town, and one of the rooms in her house is all herbalist/gardening. Her basement is all dungeon-y, there's a sea witch room with the mermaid set (which might become a Frozen themed room), there's a forest-themed room as the main room, a gingerbread house room, and I want a study or observatory. A lot of the items I was using for that house don't seem to be in NH (yet?) but maybe this will help you get some more ideas?


----------



## Fawkes881 (Apr 9, 2020)

That would be awesome! Plus I’m new to the game, so seeing what other people are up to is also cool


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm hoping we get more Spooky/Witchy stuff in October ^_^


----------



## stiney (Apr 10, 2020)

I was procrastinating at work so in addition to displaying fossils and seashells, and bugs, fish, and models thereof, I made a list of things I think could work in a witchy themed house (some you might need an alternate color of, like the accessories stand in black). There are different flavors of witchy in here, like Sabrina the Teenage Witch, or Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, Ursula, Hermione Granger, Flora/Fauna/Meriweather, Maleficent, etc. You'll want to look more closely at clothing, especially with the different color options (I didn't cross check those against Nook Plaza for color variants and VillagerDB just has the one color image usually).

I also added screenshots from my New Leaf witchy house to my ACNL twitter so you can see what things looked like. Anything weird or spooky or fairy tale or fantasy was fair game.


----------



## Fawkes881 (Apr 11, 2020)

stiney said:


> I was procrastinating at work so in addition to displaying fossils and seashells, and bugs, fish, and models thereof, I made a list of things I think could work in a witchy themed house (some you might need an alternate color of, like the accessories stand in black).



Amazing


----------

